# prices on Cyprus



## valentinos (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi all
who knows website with prices in Cyprus (food, fuel, medicine etc.)?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

valentinos said:


> Hi all
> who knows website with prices in Cyprus (food, fuel, medicine etc.)?


hi valentinos,

Try CYPRUSBILL

They update their prices weekly and cover most things you need.

Veronica


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

i said that in my reply but it was removed


----------



## Daria_T (Oct 5, 2009)

Try to check sites of big supermarkets such as Carrefour, Orphanides, Alpha Mega, E&S, Ermes.


----------

